# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Russian Army Map Symbols

## FrancoisGoulet

I found it on the Cartotalk forum. Thought it could interest you guys. Directly back from 1958  :Smile: 

Soviet Typographic Map Symbols  :Compass Rose:

----------


## ravells

This is great Francis! Thanks!

Copy saved in my reference folder.

----------


## Redrobes

Thanks, great ref material there. I should point out to people on mobile devices here that its a 24Mb download.

----------


## FrancoisGoulet

> Thanks, great ref material there. I should point out to people on mobile devices here that its a 24Mb download.


Oups! Downloaded it from work and took about 10 sec. Didn't realize it was that big. Sorry!

----------


## ExMachina

Thank you, Comrade.  :Smile: 

I gave it a quick once over and it looks pretty cool, I'll hang on to a copy of it should I ever need to make an authentic map releated to the USSR.  :Wink:

----------

